

Today's startups vs the dot-com bubble (interactive viz) - nod
http://www.ipo-dashboards.com/wordpress/2011/09/are-we-in-for-another-dot-com-bubble/

======
tatsuke95
Interesting piece.

However, this isn't an either/or bubble situation. The 2000 implosion was a
disaster, but that doesn't mean that anything with slightly improved metrics
is safe. You can create mad revenue when you're spending $1.00 to make $0.50
like Groupon is doing.

------
celalo
It seems like we are not in a bubble, excluding Groupon.

